# Free Dark Ambient/Halloween Music Tracks



## ERambient (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi all,
I wanted to let this community know that I just completed an album of ambient soundscape music. I know two of the eight tracks on the album will be pretty big hits with Halloween fanatics, as they are very desolate, brooding, and mysterious sounding, and fit right into that dark ambient vibe.
The whole album is great for chilling out, and I think a lot of you will like it. It is the first in a series of three albums which should all be released in the coming weeks. You can stream or download the Halloween-y tracks (Pressurization and Maw) or the entire album for free right here:

http://edwardrizo.bandcamp.com

1. Chasms
2. Hypothermia
3. Bathyscaphe
4. Gestation
5. Pressurization
6. Maw
7. Baleen
8. Consummate

*IMPORTANT NOTE:* In order to download the album or a track, I require an e-mail address. If someone likes my music enough to download it, I am assuming they would want to be informed about my next release. I collect e-mail addresses so that when I release an album, I can send a short e-mail to my fans with a link to the new album and a short description of how my work is progressing. I like to be able to keep in touch with people that care about my music without being too intrusive. If you do not want to give me an e-mail address and do not want to be notified when I release another free album of music for you to listen to or download at your convenience, please feel free to go to a website such as GuerrillaMail and set up a temporary disposable e-mail to acquire the download link, download my music, and then forget about me. All that matters to me is that you have the opportunity to hear it if you want to!

*ALSO:* Please note that the link provided above takes you to my main Bandcamp page. Soundscapes Volume One is the first album I have ever made. On the main bandcamp page, you will see Soundscapes Volume One in the middle of the page. In order to access the album page, where you can listen to or download the tracks or the full album for free, simply click on the album in the middle of your screen on the main bandcamp page.
Feel free to message me or reply to this thread with questions or comments.
I welcome your feedback and hope you enjoy my album!

Happy Holidays,
ERambient


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Downloaded the album last nite, really liked Pressurization and Maw ! You might want to add that the download is not direct to a download page & you need to give an email address to access it, 
some people may be leary of giving out an email to someone new here..... due to spam sharing email addresses.
I received the email with link to download site & gave it a shot, nice work, will be looking forward to hearing the next 2 albums, Thank you & welcome to the Forum !


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

Those are really great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ERambient (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words.
I'll go ahead and edit my post stating that an e-mail is required to download. I only collect that info so that when I release another album, I can send out 1 short e-mail alerting those who have downloaded Volume One of the release of another album. I actually don't even care if people put in a disposable e-mail address just for the download link (something like guerrillamail.com does that). I just want people that like my music enough to want to download it to know when they will be able to get more of my music for free.
And also, about the link not going directly to the download page, I figure that since, when the page loads, there is only one album right in the middle of the screen, people would be able to find their way to it easily enough (and I like the "clean" visuals of the main page before moving on to the text-cluttered album page. Feels more inviting to me personally.)
But I will address the things you mentioned in hopes that it will make people less reluctant to download the tracks if they enjoyed listening to them. If you have any other comments, please let me know, I'm all ears!
Thanks!
ERambient


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

thx

downloading now


----------



## Vertigo Mindwarp (Apr 22, 2011)

*Great!*

Downloading now, thanks!


----------

